# sig p250



## grprecon (Apr 11, 2010)

how is the sig p250, id just like to know your opinion on the sig p250


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

*New P250 owner*

I've put approx 300 rds. thru my 9mm compact, and I am very pleased with it. It does not like weak loads(my own loads), but readily digests everything else I've put thru it. It functioned flawlessly with Wolf and Herters steel case. Once I worked up a hotter reload, I had no more malfunctions with my own loads. I've read alot of good and bad reviews, but I would not hesitate to use this as my prime defensive gun. Check out Top Gun supply for mags and accesories for the 250.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome to HGF!

The P250 is not a bad choice, but it depends on what you want in a gun. It is DAO with no reset like a Glock or 1911. They have a long but velvet smooth pull at 5lbs. Cleaning is a breeze with the simple design of the FCU (the part that has the serial number) and stainless steel slide. You have a choice of Nitron finish or "satin" blasted finish. Night sights may be standard because that's all I have seen. It takes A LOT of practice to be accurate due to the trigger, but it can be done if you have the extra $$ for ammo these days. Conversions; this is not what I would call an outstanding feature. That due to the availabilty and cost ($375). Why not but another P250 for near that, if you don't have a problem with used. Now, if they would come out with a .22 conversion I would think about buying that. I lost count of how many rounds I have through mine, but I am confident it's in the 4,000 range. One thing I like most is the ease and "inexpensiveness" it is to replace the grip. I would like to see if the Compact slide will function with an SC frame. Sorry for the long post. This and that are a few interesting experiences I had.


----------



## HidnSig40 (Aug 24, 2009)

*p250*

Could not get used to that DAO trigger. It wasn't for me.


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

If your checking out P250 also take a look at the sp 2022 it comes in DA/SA or DAO. Seems to be more reliable (from what I have read) and can be found for less $ .


----------

